# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] πρόβλημα παροχή τροφοδοσίας

## glamor

καλησπερα σας
έτυχε ο κουνιάδος μου να έχει μια monitor να κάθετε εδώ και 4 χρόνια και βάλε και προχτές του το πήρα και τοποθέτησα στο pc της ανιψιά μου για να έχει καλύτερη εικόνα μια το δικό τις είναι μικρότερο σε ίντσες και προβληματική σε κάποια παιχνίδια που παίζει.
την πρώτη μέρα παίζει κανονικά το monitor αλλά την επόμενη μέρα δεν λέει να ανάψει με τίποτα (ούτε το led standby δεν ανάβει) οποτε το άνοιξα να δω τι παίζει με το τροφοδοτικό αλλά με προβλημάτισε που δεν βρήκα τίποτα καμένο (οπτικά και με έλεγχο του πολύμετρο δείχνει να έχει τάση, να ανορθώνει το ρεύμα αλλά όταν φτάνω στη χαμηλή δεν δείχνει καθόλου τάση 12v και 5v) οποτε άρχισα το ψάξιμο μήπως πετύχω κάτι αλλά μάτια....
το μοντέλο του monitor είναι LG FLATRON L1730S SNT
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει από που να αρχίσω ή να αγοράσω κάνα μεταχειρισμένο στο intenet μια είναι και σχετικά φτηνά.
το τροφοδοτικό είναι LIEN CHANG.CO AI-0066 PCB REV:1

----------


## stam1982

Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές που είναι στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας

----------


## glamor

λες? επειδή οπτικά φαίνεται μια χαρά, θα τους αλλάξω όλους και θα δούμε

----------


## glamor

τελικά από το ξήλωμα που έκανα (πυκνωτές, πύλες)  έφτασα μέχρι στο κίτρινο πηνίο και δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα σε όλη την σειρά του...
οπότε δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ άλλο με αυτό οπότε με €14~15 μεταχειρισμένο και τέλος...

----------


## ezizu

Είναι λίγο σπάνιο να φταίει  ο μετασχηματιστής (το κίτρινο πηνίο όπως το αναφέρεις) .
Γενικά η ωμική αντίσταση των τυλιγμάτων του μετασχηματιστή, είναι φυσιολογικά σχετικά μικρή. Μήπως για αυτό θεωρείς το μετασχηματιστή βραχυκυκλωμένο;
Οπτικά οι πυκνωτές μπορεί να μην δείχνουν κάτι, όμως να εχουν όντως πρόβλημα. Υπάρχουν βέβαια όργανα με τα οποία μπορούν να μετρηθούν .
Τους πυκνωτές τους άλλαξες; 
Ποιές πύλες εννοείς ;

----------

FILMAN (17-12-14)

----------


## glamor

όταν τα ξήλωσα έφαγα μια φλασιά να βάλω στην πρίζα να δω αν έχω τάση εξόδου αλλά τζίφος.... οπότε προχώρησα μέχρι τους διόδους (lt5202 και lt450) ξήλωμα μόνο έχω κάνει αλλά όταν το βάζω πάλι στην πρίζα χωρίς αυτούς τους πυκνωτές και πύλη δίοδος δεν έχω καθόλου τάση εξόδου, ούτε στο πηνίου εξόδου πάρα μόνο είσοδος.  
μια παρατήρηση. α)εκτός πρίζας εάν ελέγξω για βραχυκύκλωμα όπου και αν το βάλω μου βγάζει βραχυκύκλωμα στη χαμηλή τάση προς γείωση.
Β)το κύκλωμα πρώτα κάνει ανόρθωση και μετά περνάει από πηνίο οπότε προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει τα πηνία αφού έχω συνεχές τάση και όχι εναλλασσόμενο..

----------


## takisegio

κοιτα το μικρο ολοκληρωμενο

----------


## glamor

αν και δεν ξέρω πως να το ελέγξω, θα το αλλάξω.
αναμένετε...

----------


## glamor

> αν και δεν ξέρω πως να το ελέγξω, θα το αλλάξω.
> αναμένετε...


άλλαξα πυκνωτές, ολοκληρωμένο fan7601 αλλά τζίφος.... νεκρό.
δεν έχω τάση εξόδου 12v, 5v

----------


## ezizu

Πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς με τον όρο " πύλη δίοδος "  που γράφεις στο ποστ# 6. 
Αν αφαιρέσεις εξαρτήματα από το κύκλωμα στου τροφοδοτικού, π.χ. πυκνωτές, διόδους κ.λ.π.  όπως αναφέρεις στο ποστ#6 (ιδιαίτερα από το πρωτεύων) το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν θα λειτουργήσει το τροφοδοτικό και εκτός αυτού υπάρχει πιθανότητα (υπό προϋποθέσεις) να δημιουργηθεί περισσότερη ζημιά .  

Έχεις αλλάξεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές (και στο πρωτεύων άλλα και στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα) ; 
Εφόσον έχεις ήδη δώσει κάποια χρήματα για τα εξαρτήματα, σωστό θα ήταν (αν μπορείς βάσει  των σχετικών με το αντικείμενο γνώσεών σου, χωρίς παρεξήγηση βέβαια, αφού δεν  γνωρίζω) να συνεχίσεις λίγο ακόμα και να μετρήσεις αρχικά αν έχεις σωστή τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης C101, καθώς και μέτρηση - έλεγχο των διόδων D101, D201, D203, την R111, το FET Q101 (ιδιαίτερα αν είναι καμμένη η R111) , την R105 η οποία είναι smd στην κάτω πλευρά τις πλακέτας (στην πλευρά των κολλήσεων δηλαδή).
Βγάλε αν θέλεις μια φωτογραφία και την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας .

*Να  επισημάνω ότι χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή, επειδή σε αρκετά σημεία της πλακέτας του τροφοδοτικού υπάρχει επικίνδυνη τάση.* *Για αυτό η όποια εργασία σε τέτοια κυκλώματα απαιτεί κατάλληλες γνώσεις και εμπειρία.*

----------

FILMAN (17-12-14)

----------


## stefos1

σε πολλα τροφοδοτικά υπάρχει μια αφαλεια τύπου αντίστασης την έχεις τσεκαρει

----------


## glamor

> Πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς με τον όρο " πύλη δίοδος "  που γράφεις στο ποστ# 6. 
> Αν αφαιρέσεις εξαρτήματα από το κύκλωμα στου τροφοδοτικού, π.χ. πυκνωτές, διόδους κ.λ.π.  όπως αναφέρεις στο ποστ#6 (ιδιαίτερα από το πρωτεύων) το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν θα λειτουργήσει το τροφοδοτικό και εκτός αυτού υπάρχει πιθανότητα (υπό προϋποθέσεις) να δημιουργηθεί περισσότερη ζημιά .  
> 
> Έχεις αλλάξεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές (και στο πρωτεύων άλλα και στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα) ; 
> Εφόσον έχεις ήδη δώσει κάποια χρήματα για τα εξαρτήματα, σωστό θα ήταν (αν μπορείς βάσει  των σχετικών με το αντικείμενο γνώσεών σου, χωρίς παρεξήγηση βέβαια, αφού δεν  γνωρίζω) να συνεχίσεις λίγο ακόμα και να μετρήσεις αρχικά αν έχεις σωστή τάση στα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης C101, καθώς και μέτρηση - έλεγχο των διόδων D101, D201, D203, την R111, το FET Q101 (ιδιαίτερα αν είναι καμμένη η R111) , την R105 η οποία είναι smd στην κάτω πλευρά τις πλακέτας (στην πλευρά των κολλήσεων δηλαδή).
> Βγάλε αν θέλεις μια φωτογραφία και την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας .
> 
> *Να  επισημάνω ότι χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή, επειδή σε αρκετά σημεία της πλακέτας του τροφοδοτικού υπάρχει επικίνδυνη τάση.* *Για αυτό η όποια εργασία σε τέτοια κυκλώματα απαιτεί κατάλληλες γνώσεις και εμπειρία.*


ezizu
 ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.
οι γνώσεις μου φτάνουν μόνο για να αλλάξω κανένα πυκνωτή, ολοκληρωμένο αλλά όχι smd μια και δεν διαθέτω το σχετικό εξοπλισμό 
ευτυχώς η δουλειά μου είναι τέτοια που γνωρίζω από ρεύματα οποτε δεν είμαι από αυτός που βλέπουν πρώτη φορά κυκλώματα.
αλλα αυτο που βλεπω μπροστα μου σηκωνω τα χερια μου ψηλα διοτι δεν ξερω τι αλλο να ψαξω.
όσο αφορά για της πύλες που έγραψα  πιο πριν τελικά ήτανε δίοδιους D201, D202 από το δευτερεύον λάθος μου sorry.
από το πρωτεύων ξέρω οτι αν λείπει ένα εξάρτημα δεν θα δουλεύει σωστά η καθόλου.
οποτε έλεγξα αυτά που έλεγες πιο πάνω και έχουμε και λεμε
  C101 324v.
με πολυμετρο εκτός πρίζας έλεγξα το D101, D201, D203 είναι ok αλλά πάνω στο κύκλωμα
το R111 με το πολυμετρο μου δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα αλλά μετά είδα ότι έχει μόνο 16Ω οποτε λογικό είναι
το Q101 στην πρίζα δείχνει το μεσαίο ποδαράκι με τις άκρες του 324v
και R105(smd) δείχνει 5,3Ω και αυτο πανω στο κυκλωμα

οποτε μεχρι τωρα αλλαξα το u101(fan7601) και τους πυκνωτες του δευτερευον

----------


## glamor

μερικά φώτο από πίσω

----------


## ezizu

Η τιμή της R111είναι 0,56Ω οπότε είναι λογικό να μετράς και να σου δείχνει (σχεδόν) βραχυκύκλωμα.
Άλλαξε βασικά και τους δυο μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στο πρωτεύον κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού και στην συνέχεια και όποιον άλλο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή δεν έχεις αλλάξει (εκτός ίσως από τον μεγάλο της εξομάλυνσης στο πρωτεύον) .
Να βάλεις πυκνωτές στους 105 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

----------


## glamor

παράγγελλα ένα μεταχειρισμένο τροφοδοτικό από το aliexpress,  φτηνό είναι
οπότε με αυτό θα προχωρήσω  την επισκευή  μόνο και μόνο για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς σκοπούς
όποτε θα προχωρήσω την αλλαγή όλο τους πυκνωτές εκτός από το c101 και βλέποντας

----------


## jakektm

μου εχει τυχει να αλλαξω ηλεκτρολυτικους, παλι οπως σε εσενα, μετρουσα μονο 300+ βολτ, και τελικα εφταιγε ψυχρη κολληση.
τσεκαρε στην πλακετα απο το σημειο και μετα που σου ''κοβεται''η ταση, τις κολλησεις

----------


## nyannaco

Και στη φωτογραφία φαίνονται κάμποσες κακές κολλήσεις!

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ειχα να σου δωσω ενα ακριβως ιδιο με 10 ευρω αλλα με προλαβες...

----------


## glamor

νεότερα νέα στο μέτωπο
άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές εκτός από το c101 αλλά τζίφος... ούτε 5v , ούτε 12v
οπότε επικεντρώνουμε κάπου στο u101 μάλλον κάτι παίζει εκεί (ή τριγύρω του)
πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δίνει κάποιο παλμό (μπορεί να λέω βλακείες) διότι μέτρησα κάποια πυκνωτή εκεί και βάζει νεκρό

----------


## glamor

*GeorgeSindos*

θα σε έχω υπόψη μου αν το μεταχειρισμένο είναι προβληματικο
 ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον σου

----------


## glamor

*nyannaco* 



κάποιες είναι δικές μου... δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας στο είδος του, απλά έχω μια γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτά

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρις καμμια προθεση να σε προσβάλω, φοβαμαι οτι καποιες ειναι προβληματικες. Αφου συνεχιζεις για το ταξιδι, αν εχεις καμμια αχρηστη πλακετα θα σου προτεινα να εξασκηθεις λιγο εκει, και μετα να τις ξαναπερασεις.

----------


## vp74

Καλησπέρα κ από εμένα. Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις πως μετράς την τάση. Τα 5V κ τα 12V. Με το τροφοδοτικό στον αέρα ή συνδεμένο με την άλλη πλακετίτσα (που βρίσκεται το βύσμα εισόδου του καλωδίου που έρχεται από το pc). H οθόνη έχει και μια πλακετίτσα με το on/off. Μιας κ έγραψες πως την μια ημέρα ανοίγει κανονικά και την επόμενη μπορεί να μην ανοίγει καθόλου τσεκάρισες κ τα switches στην πλακέτα καθώς κ το led σου; Στις φωτό με το πίσω μέρος του τροφοδοτικού επάνω στα mosfets τι είναι αυτό που έχει; Σε όσες lg έχω ανοίξει δεν έχω δει επάνω στα mosfets κάτι παρόμοιο.

Βάλε αν μπορείς κ μια φωτό του επάνω μέρους του τροφοδοτικού με τους καινούργιους πυκνωτές που αντικατέστησες.

----------


## glamor

λόγο φόρτο εργασίας δεν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ με την παλιά πλακέτα, ήρθε η άλλη οπότε το αντικατέστησα και όλα καλά.
όσο αφορά από που παίρνω τάση εξόδου έχει ένα πιν που βγάζει 2 τάσεις 5v και 12v αυτά κουμπώνει σε άλλο πλακέτα.

----------

